# do sheepies bite at night



## Hot Reels (Oct 3, 2007)

Since I work all darn day, I wold like to fish at night. Do the sheepies bite then?
Thanks
Sky


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

As a rule they do not.

You may find black drum and white trout though ;-)


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

What he said ↑


----------



## rhettbutler (Feb 19, 2014)

I have never had any luck at night on the bob sikes (gulf breeze side)


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Hot Reels said:


> Since I work all darn day, I wold like to fish at night. Do the sheepies bite then?
> Thanks
> Sky


Only if you touch they're privates!:thumbup:


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

No, but they are pretty easy to gig from a boat around dock pilings. I believe they go to sleep once the sun goes down. And yes, fish do sleep!

Jimmy


----------



## Ceffalo (Sep 5, 2012)

*[email protected]*

I've stuck quite a few st night gigging.


----------



## 12vonline (Feb 19, 2014)

I have ever heard some gospel from god in night fishing. As in the night, The fish tends to have phototaxis, so I would open my blue light to lure them. Sometimes get luck, but sometimes I am left with empty hands, if you know the detailed behavior of local fishes, gigging them has something to do with your skill and luck, if not, the key could be pure luck. But sometimes, I go fishing without any desire for obtaining anything, but to relax, a temporary escape from the routine work. May you enjoy yourself, buddy~


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

I have seem them bite at night before. I saw this on guy that didn't seem to know what he was doing pull up three of them with me and my friends help. He didn't have a clue what type of fish they were but we helped him land them and informed him. That time and one other is the only time I've seem them caught at night at sikes.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

I caught one one night...... Turns out it was a Black Drum. sad but true story...


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

sometimes they sleep in the day too. prey for skin divin. so easy a caveman can do it.


----------



## Jesfgse (Mar 23, 2014)

What he said ↑


----------

